# Pen #3 w/ Casting from Chris



## Cody Killgore (Oct 1, 2013)

Well here is pen attempt #3. I was extremely nervous about using one of these nice blanks I bought from Chris. I figured I should practice a bit more first but just couldn't stand it. So here we go...I decided to try a CA finish on this one. That darn CA kept reflecting the light. I gotta build me a light box.

Hopefully I didn't mess up Chris' awesome blank too bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh man that thing looks awesome! He did an awesome job with the colors and you did an excellent job turning it! Really cool!


----------



## ButchC (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice. I love how the semicircles on each part complement each other. Beautiful work.

Butch


----------



## justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

DAMN CODY!!! That thing is sick. Nice work. WOW

Only advice I would give, and this is for Cigars. Where the blank meets a rounded edge like in the center band on the lower section, it looks really nice to roll the wood as well to match the contour of the kit. That way you don't have a square edge hitting a rounded edge.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 1, 2013)

justturnin said:


> DAMN CODY!!! That thing is sick. Nice work. WOW
> 
> Only advice I would give, and this is for Cigars. Where the blank meets a rounded edge like in the center band on the lower section, it looks really nice to roll the wood as well to match the contour of the kit. That way you don't have a square edge hitting a rounded edge.



Yessir, I see that now. Honestly I didn't even know it had that rounded edge until it was already assembled :lolol: 

My grandfather has so many pen kits, I just grab one and go. Guess I need to pay more attention :dash2:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 1, 2013)

I appreciate the compliments  :thanx:


----------



## justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN CODY!!! That thing is sick. Nice work. WOW
> ...




I have an Amboyna Burl cigar that was my 3rd or 4th pen that is my carry that has the exact same thing. That was when I figured it out.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks awesome ! Great blank and nice pen


----------



## justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

So Cody, did you reverse paint? If so, what color?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 1, 2013)

justturnin said:


> So Cody, did you reverse paint? If so, what color?



Well, honestly I had no idea people painted tubes or the inside of the wood until your thread. After I drilled the blank, the tubes seemed pretty tight. I was a little scared to put too much paint in it so I ended up just painting the tubes. I painted them white. I duno what I'm doing!! lol


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

Now its time to make a Damascus pen blank. Since I gave you the idea you have to send me one too


----------



## healeydays (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Hopefully I didn't mess up Chris' awesome blank too bad




Messed up the blank? Cory, I think you did a great job with it. That pen really pops...

Mike B


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Now its time to make a Damascus pen blank. Since I gave you the idea you have to send me one too



:morning2:
Somehow I just can't see myself using damascus on a pen. I have a little cut-off from the damascus I'm making that other knife with. Maybe you could cast it?? :lolol::lolol:


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Now its time to make a Damascus pen blank. Since I gave you the idea you have to send me one too
> ...



There are guys that put Damascus on a high end kit and sell them for over $1000.

You makin fun of me??? Cuz I will cast it. Send me all your scraps. I will turn them into Damascus Acorns and magnets.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Cody Killgore said:
> 
> 
> > justturnin said:
> ...



Of course not! That's high dollars! Here's pics. One side has slight forge inclusion? where it was forged down to fit my tongs better. Oiled to reveal grain. Just let me know if it's what you're looking for 





















For $1000 though, it may be worth a shot


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Chris, perhaps you could master a damascus cast technique. Kinda like this, but just just grays.



I think if I were going to use "fake" damascus I would use M3, that stuff is pretty slick. 

Like these.
http://randbcrafts.com/m3-metal-blanks.html


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Of course not! That's high dollars! Here's pics. One side has slight forge inclusion? where it was forged down to fit my tongs better. Oiled to reveal grain. Just let me know if it's what you're looking for



Not sure what I would do with it. I am not sure I could cast that, turn it and then acid wash to make the grain pop. 

I guess I could sit on it til I get a forge, fold it and round it into a small rod to turn into a small pen. :i_dunno:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

What I could do is to save all my scraps, forge-weld them together, and create a pattern of a bunch of different patterns all mashed together.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Cody Killgore said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not! That's high dollars! Here's pics. One side has slight forge inclusion? where it was forged down to fit my tongs better. Oiled to reveal grain. Just let me know if it's what you're looking for
> ...



Yeah that sounds hard...I'm not sure it would be enough material for a pen. I could quickly forge it into a small square bar for you :dunno:


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Yeah that sounds hard...I'm not sure it would be enough material for a pen. I could quickly forge it into a small square bar for you :dunno:



Do you think there is enough to forge it down to a 2.5"L x 0.75" roundish bar?


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

It could actually be smaller than 0.75" round. Finished size is about 0.50" so maybe even just over 0.625"

Sorry about thread jacking.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

It will be close. Next time I crank up the forge, I'll give it a shot. If it works, I'll send it to ya


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> It will be close. Next time I crank up the forge, I'll give it a shot. If it works, I'll send it to ya



   :thewave: :thanx:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

justturnin said:


> DAMN CODY!!! That thing is sick. Nice work. WOW
> 
> Only advice I would give, and this is for Cigars. Where the blank meets a rounded edge like in the center band on the lower section, it looks really nice to roll the wood as well to match the contour of the kit. That way you don't have a square edge hitting a rounded edge.



Ya know...I've been sitting here looking at this pen and wondering. How would you go about rounding the corner of the wood? I'm using the standard bushings and I'm thinking that could be challenging. Even if I was good enough to somehow get some little tool to round that edge up against the bushing, it seems like if I put superglue on it....it would just end up a sharp edge again. Unless I could just chuck up the one barrel with some type of jaw that wouldn't mar it up.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I need to start reading those! only read a couple so far. Thanks


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

I turn between centers. I use the bushings to take it down to almost finished then I remove the bushings and go straight between centers for my final passes. That will clean up any out of round. As for rounding the corner I do it with sandpaper when sanding the blank.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, I've been wanting to turn between centers. I just ordered some center bits and am planning on making some bushings. I'm just not sure what type of tooling goes in the drive side of the lathe. I'm not sure my grandfather has one. There's the one that goes on the other side that has a 60 degree taper but it just seems to be things with jaws and the pen mandrel holder for the drive side. Is there a certain kind to get for the drive side. Seems like I need 2 of the 60 degree cone pointy things but I wasn't sure if there is a different type meant for the drive side vs the other sise. Sorry, I no zero turning/lathe terminology. LOL


----------



## justturnin (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Yeah, I've been wanting to turn between centers. I just ordered some center bits and am planning on making some bushings. I'm just not sure what type of tooling goes in the drive side of the lathe. I'm not sure my grandfather has one. There's the one that goes on the other side that has a 60 degree taper but it just seems to be things with jaws and the pen mandrel holder for the drive side. Is there a certain kind to get for the drive side. Seems like I need 2 of the 60 degree cone pointy things but I wasn't sure if there is a different type meant for the drive side vs the other sise. Sorry, I no zero turning/lathe terminology. LOL



Need a 60* dead center to go into the headstock.

Like this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT2-Carbide-Tipped-Dead-Center-Atlas-Emco-Logan-South-Bend-Lathe-/171138697970?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item27d8a94af2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 2, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Need a 60* dead center to go into the headstock.
> 
> Like this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT2-Carbide-Tipped-Dead-Center-Atlas-Emco-Logan-South-Bend-Lathe-/171138697970?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item27d8a94af2



Awesome. Thanks


----------

